# rooting my phone?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i was just wondering about this whole rooting thing on android? so when i root it do i like add a new OS to it or am i just modding the one thats on it?


----------



## deanj20 (Mar 12, 2011)

According to this article on Life Hacker, you're modding the one that's on it.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

Sweet ya I figured it out but I cant get wifi.tethering to work it says ots working on barnacle wifi but I cannot see the network on anything


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I suggest reading this:

The dangers of rooting your Android phone – Android and Me


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I rooted my Samsung Moment a couple of months ago and put Android 2.2 on it, so far no problems at all. But you have to follow the instructions to the letter or else you may brick the phone.
And it actually works better now too. (sprint)


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

Sweet but at the moment there aren't any gots roms for my phone I think. Am I wrong?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chyrio said:


> Sweet but at the moment there aren't any gots roms for my phone I think. Am I wrong?


You on Sprint? if so rooting your phone is ok to do, the app world and everything will still work except the update to your prl, firmware, and profile
Firmware you won't need prl you don;t need unless you move out of the country, and your profile should already be up t date. If you install 2.2 from eth SDX site, you WILL loose Sprint tv, ( battery killer anyway) Sprint football, Sprint Nascar, both replacement apps are available on the market and you will loose Sprint Navigation Google is better anyway. You WILL need Astro file manager though to install any .apx files you transfer from your computer to your phone.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

nah im on virgin mobile i got the optimus v


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

if you already have 2.2 then your up to date, Virgin is owned by Sprint do you have any Sprint programs at all? When I rooted my Moment I lost all the Sprint programs (yea)
I know you CAN root a Optimus. But I don;t know if its worth it for you. I'll find out and get back with you, be patient I might have to wait a few days or maybe an hour or two, never know with these guys.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok I asked on the SDX forums and got this answer:

Virgin mobile and LG optimus V


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

sweet i got it  its rooted


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Keep checking on that forum and when they come out with a newer kernel they'll load it so it can be downloaded too.


----------



## crz6662 (Mar 28, 2011)

Chyrio said:


> hey guys i was just wondering about this whole rooting thing on android? so when i root it do i like add a new OS to it or am i just modding the one thats on it?




Check in @ XDA Developers. Tons of ROM's, Themes, Apps and such. That would be the "Bible" when it comes to everything.

Rooted/Flashed G1- Have had running Gingerbread, Froyo, and currently running a really fast Donut Rom. Love the speed.

By the way, saw something on XDA about running windows & android as a dual boot OS. Didn't really interest me so I haven't followed it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw that too, but with my Moment having only an 800 MHz processor I think I'll stick with Android and leave windows for the windows phones

XDA is another forum I go to, although I'm not registered there yet I DO get good roms from there.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

wolfen1086 said:


> I saw that too, but with my Moment having only an 800 MHz processor I think I'll stick with Android and leave windows for the windows phones
> 
> XDA is another forum I go to, although I'm not registered there yet I DO get good roms from there.


yeah xda rocks i got a rom for an augen gentouch 78 android tablet there.


----------

